# calcium propionate



## Rodney (Oct 30, 2007)

Does anyone know where to buy calcium propionate in small amounts? I have looked for this stuff years ago for other uses, and I only seem to be able to find it in bulk. I don't want to buy 50lbs. at a time and I don't want to spend $80 just for fruit fly cultures. 1-2 lbs. would be more than enough. I've done tons of internet searches and can only find very expensive lab grade products and bulk quantity food products. (it is a mold inhibitor used in bakeries, and can even be mixed in water and sprayed on sprouting seeds, in hores stalls, etc. to control mold.)

Thanks,

Rodney


----------



## Rick (Oct 30, 2007)

Why don't you just buy the commercially made fruit fly medium? It comes with mold inhibitor already added. www.carolina.com


----------



## creed (Oct 30, 2007)

You can also use methyl paraben (probably spelled wrong) to inhibit mold. I get mine from www.joshsfrogs.com it is inexpensive and a small amount goes a long ways.

Chaney


----------

